# Tourism



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Chatting to friends about the rumour/fact that bikinis etc will be banned we started to think of ways to bring revenue into the country.

I suggested

Disney .. plenty of land here and they could in fact offer it free.. it's a family orientated holiday, geographically well placed to serve Europe, Middle East and Africa.. Weather... good much better than rain soaked Euro Disney.

Suggestions?


----------



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

And of course no alcohol will be served at this resort and customers will have to dress accordingly!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

crewmeal said:


> And of course no alcohol will be served at this resort and customers will have to dress accordingly!!!




And nothing wrong with that.... it's a win win situation in my books


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think you would find enough tourists willing to pay the price to generate the same income that is normal for that area. 

I lived in Orlando, and Disney was a "once in a lifetime" vacation for many who came.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> I don't think you would find enough tourists willing to pay the price to generate the same income that is normal for that area.
> 
> I lived in Orlando, and Disney was a "once in a lifetime" vacation for many who came.




I have been 5 times and my brother goes every year... I know lots of Brits that Orlando is their first choice. I have been to Euro Disney twice under sufferance..


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Maybe it's already been looked at, I deleted the Mickey as he looked kinda sinister :eyebrows:


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been 5 times and my brother goes every year... I know lots of Brits that Orlando is their first choice. I have been to Euro Disney twice under sufferance..


Granted, I know people who do that also, but...why would they come here, why not just stick with Orlando? As for the other countries you mentioned, don't most of them come to Egypt because it's a short flight and Cheap??

Personally, I don't think the MB is going to do anything radical in terms of "morality", and if changes are implemented, they are far down the line. This country is near broke.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Granted, I know people who do that also, but...why would they come here, why not just stick with Orlando? As for the other countries you mentioned, don't most of them come to Egypt because it's a short flight and Cheap??
> 
> Personally, I don't think the MB is going to do anything radical in terms of "morality", and if changes are implemented, they are far down the line. This country is near broke.




Yes but you have to have something to come for.. and once you have seen the pyramids once


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes but you have to have something to come for.. and once you have seen the pyramids once


LOL oh yeah!~


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes but you have to have something to come for.. and once you have seen the pyramids once


True, the last time I went to Giza it was foggy, when I looked at the pyramids I could not even see the point :eyebrows:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

FYI I was at Fridays on the corniche in maadi and as of Jan 1, they serve no alcohol!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> FYI I was at Fridays on the corniche in maadi and as of Jan 1, they serve no alcohol!




I don't drink so it doesn't really make any difference to me but I do know lots who like a glass of wine with their meal and will not go anywhere that is dry.

I remember when the Grand Hyatt suddenly went dry.. I was on the terrace having lunch and a couple asked for a bottle of wine with their lunch only to be told it wasn't possible, The women got very vocal saying she had paid to come to a deluxe hotel and why didn't anyone tell her at the time no alcohol was served.

A foot note to the above... Alcohol being served is taken into the ratings for hotels.
You must sell alcohol to be 5* and above and this is why the owner of the Hyatt now sells alcohol in a tiny tiny bar hidden away from view.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> True, the last time I went to Giza it was foggy, when I looked at the pyramids I could not even see the point :eyebrows:


That wasn't fog it was pollution.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> That wasn't fog it was pollution.




I used to be able to see the pyramids from my office window.. It must be 10 years since I last saw them.. I must try rushing up on a Friday morning and trying to see if they are visible.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't drink so it doesn't really make any difference to me but I do know lots who like a glass of wine with their meal and will not go anywhere that is dry.
> 
> I remember when the Grand Hyatt suddenly went dry.. I was on the terrace having lunch and a couple asked for a bottle of wine with their lunch only to be told it wasn't possible, The women got very vocal saying she had paid to come to a deluxe hotel and why didn't anyone tell her at the time no alcohol was served.
> 
> ...


We couldn't believe it, and the waiter was very apologetic. Apparently it was a sudden management decision (this includes all the restaurants in their portfolio, such as Fusion). Sure enough, all the alcohol was gone from the bar, replaced by sweet syrups for mocktails! Last time I'm ever going to eat there, unfortunately, as their steaks quite good.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> We couldn't believe it, and the waiter was very apologetic. Apparently it was a sudden management decision (this includes all the restaurants in their portfolio, such as Fusion). Sure enough, all the alcohol was gone from the bar, replaced by sweet syrups for mocktails! Last time I'm ever going to eat there, unfortunately, as their steaks quite good.


That is American group.. 

Yes I like their steaks and used to walk down to them.. a nice 30 minute walk then lunch but all my friends like a beer with their lunch so it will be off the list now.

I wonder when they will change the Americana name?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Great news for the mocktail fans.. more sugar to rot their teeth and the colourings to get them high.. why not just get high on a beer?
Maybe we will see a ban on E numbers as they are definitely mind altering


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> We couldn't believe it, and the waiter was very apologetic. Apparently it was a sudden management decision (this includes all the restaurants in their portfolio, such as Fusion). Sure enough, all the alcohol was gone from the bar, replaced by sweet syrups for mocktails! Last time I'm ever going to eat there, unfortunately, as their steaks quite good.


Thanks for the warning. 

Sad news, especially about Fusion as the food there was particularly good. TGI's patio area was a pleasant spot to enjoy a beer or two by the river too (though the ambience was somewhat spoiled by the cacophony of hooting from the road junction above). Unless they reverse this, I'll never be visiting again.

Aside from Fusion and TGI, are there any other businesses in their chain we need to be warned about so they can go on the 'avoid' list?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PoleDancer said:


> Thanks for the warning.
> 
> Sad news, especially about Fusion as the food there was particularly good. TGI's patio area was a pleasant spot to enjoy a beer or two by the river too (though the ambience was somewhat spoiled by the cacophony of hooting from the road junction above). Unless they reverse this, I'll never be visiting again.
> 
> Aside from Fusion and TGI, are there any other businesses in their chain we need to be warned about so they can go on the 'avoid' list?




Grand Cafe is also on their portfolio...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

KFC, Pizza Hut, Hardee’s, TGI Friday, Taco Bell and Signor Sassi. The Group’s MENA-wide network of 1,200 outlets also includes consumer favourites like Krispy Kreme, Baskin Robbins and Costa Coffee; as well as Americana Group’s own concepts, including Chicken Tikka, Fish Market, Samadi, Maestro, Grand Café and Fusion.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am going out for lunch.. if I go somewhere that usually sells alcohol I will make a note of asking if they still do..


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not sure about Fish Market either, they used to sell wine and beer.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> I'm not sure about Fish Market either, they used to sell wine and beer.




The fish market is part of the group.. it would seem strange for a group to stop selling alcohol in some restaurants and not others if it is for religious reasons


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Hopefully those restaurants can offer a choice of alcohol for you guys and alcohol free mocktails at a cheap price

I never knew "mocktails" existed 

I did some research on the internet and now have a host of recipes to try out without crawling on the floor saying I am going to die and then suffering from the 3 day hangover I get from 2 glasses :confused2:

Non-Alcoholic Mocktail Recipes | Drink Alternatives


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Many decisions in this country are made in haste. Take for example the latest concerning duty free alcohol and cigs. They made a mistake, realized it when the black market took over sales, and reversed it. 

Could be possible that there will be a change in policy at Fridays soon too, especially if they find their business hurting from this new policy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just this minute returned from the Khan.. it was empty of tourists and of Egyptians.

I can honestly say in my walk around I saw couple of tourists.. heart breaking.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

but it is also very cold...
I came back from Hurghada today, it feels so much colder here in Cairo!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> but it is also very cold...
> I came back from Hurghada today, it feels so much colder here in Cairo!




Of course its colder its January... but only 2 tourists is a major problem


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I have seen more tourists the last week in Sharm but many times it feels like we are the only foreigners walking around

It's a relief security is high with plenty of road checks, last week someone tried to race through the barrier but the soldier pulled out the tire stingers and got the guns out and nearly burst the guys tires, no idea as to that person's intentions..I think he failed to see the check point


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> I have seen more tourists the last week in Sharm but many times it feels like we are the only foreigners walking around
> 
> It's a relief security is high with plenty of road checks, last week someone tried to race through the barrier but the soldier pulled out the tire stingers and got the guns out and nearly burst the guys tires, no idea as to that person's intentions..I think he failed to see the check point




Well it's good to hear there are more tourists about but of course the 25th is coming up and Egyptian friends have told me that the rumour from the army is that there will be mass looting and burning of buildings, now how the army would know this is going to happen is nothing short of being a clairvoyant unless of course they know something we don't


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have also heard from 'people in the know' that there are rumors bad things will happen on or around the 25th.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> I have also heard from 'people in the know' that there are rumors bad things will happen on or around the 25th.




yes but how can they know? if they know then they know who is behind it and why havent they be arrested


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well it's good to hear there are more tourists about but of course the 25th is coming up and Egyptian friends have told me that the rumour from the army is that there will be mass looting and burning of buildings, now how the army would know this is going to happen is nothing short of being a clairvoyant unless of course they know something we don't


Now as you and i know Allah will have told them

But still no news from our Christian friend.....not like him not to respond....just a tad worried about him.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Now as you and i know Allah will have told them
> 
> But still no news from our Christian friend.....not like him not to respond....just a tad worried about him.




Yes it is worrying, I do hope he is ok,


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Ganzouri visits anti-riot police ahead of revolution anniversary*

Ahead of planned mass protests on the first anniversary of the start of the 25 January revolution, Prime Minister Kamal al-Ganzouri met on Saturday with Central Security Forces (CSF) police generals to discuss plans to deal with the protests.
Ganzouri and Interior Minister Mohamed Ibrahim “inspected the CSF operations room in Cairo and listened to a briefing on the tasks carried out by the police officers in the room,” said a statement released on Saturday by the Interior Ministry.
According to the statement, the prime minister called on the CSF to abide by the law while carrying out their duties, to exercise self-restraint to the maximum degree, and to focus on negotiation as a means to deal with people and protests, within the framework of respecting freedom of expression and human rights.
The CSF is the Interior Ministry's largest department. Commentators say that it has more than 300,000 police officers and soldiers. Their duties range from securing governmental buildings and embassies to dealing with riots.
The CSF is accused of killing most of the nearly 850 people who died during 18 days of protests that toppled former President Hosni Mubarak.
Former Police General Ahmed Ramzi, then head of the CSF, is among the accused in Mubarak’s trial. His is charged with ordering the shooting of protestors.
In his meeting with the riot control generals, Ganzouri reportedly stressed the importance of changing the mindset of police officers and the philosophy with which they work as one of the effects of the revolution.
"The Interior Ministry is one of the most important elements of the state system and an active factor that helps develop the country. There is a growing confidence in all classes and groups of people in the ability of police to restore security and stability," said the statement.


Ganzouri visits anti-riot police ahead of revolution anniversary | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


It seems as they're expecting trouble also!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Ahead of planned mass protests on the first anniversary of the start of the 25 January revolution, Prime Minister Kamal al-Ganzouri met on Saturday with Central Security Forces (CSF) police generals to discuss plans to deal with the protests.
> Ganzouri and Interior Minister Mohamed Ibrahim “inspected the CSF operations room in Cairo and listened to a briefing on the tasks carried out by the police officers in the room,” said a statement released on Saturday by the Interior Ministry.
> According to the statement, the prime minister called on the CSF to abide by the law while carrying out their duties, to exercise self-restraint to the maximum degree, and to focus on negotiation as a means to deal with people and protests, within the framework of respecting freedom of expression and human rights.
> The CSF is the Interior Ministry's largest department. Commentators say that it has more than 300,000 police officers and soldiers. Their duties range from securing governmental buildings and embassies to dealing with riots.
> ...




Yes it does.. strange there is a report in the newspaper.. we never heard anything about how they would police events in past history. Lets hope it is because they now hope to be transparent in their dealings with the public and not for a more sinister reason.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Fifty-four political parties and movements in Egypt have called for countrywide protests on 25 January to demand a speedier transfer of power from the military to civilian authorities.
In a statement on Monday, the groups listed their demands, including the handover of power to an elected president by April, 25 January as the date for presidential elections, the release of all detainees, the end to military trials for civilians and the approval of minimum and maximum wages.
Field Marshal Hussein Tantawi, head of ruling Supreme Council of the Armed Forces, (SCAF) vowed in a speech on 22 November to hand over power to civilians after holding presidential elections by end of June.
However, the SCAF didn’t set a specific timeline for presidential nominations or a date for elections.
The statement stressed necessity of achieving all the revolution’s demands, adding that removal of head of the regime is not enough.
The signatories called for holding a discussion to agree on standards for choosing the constituent assembly for writing the new constitution and highlighted the necessity of achieving consensus concerning the constitution.
The statement also demanded that suspects accused of killing protesters face trials and that state media be restructured. It also called for the release of political prisoners and an end to military trials for civilians.
The statement recommended short-term economic initiatives, including measures to control markets and prices, to boost the economy.


Statement calls for mass protests on 25 January | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------

